# North West Cruise TTOC Event 08



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

OK !
A north west cruise , meeting up with the middlands group .

Saturday 19th July around lunch time , the bonny Scott's are arriving in Wigan [ our house ] tea , bacon butties ,,, then south to the Marriott hotel for the AGM and [smiley=cheers.gif] any one who want to join us let either me or Dani [A3 DFU ] know .

Lets make this the biggest TTOC event ever , so buy your tickets and come along for a fantastic weekend / day       

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... p?t=118906


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

I'll be there  ..................bring haggis pie will we?

Hev x


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

It has been confirmed that the AGM will be held at http://www.peterboroughmarriott.co.uk

The room rates are: 
Â£69 is room only 
Â£79 is B&B single occupancy 
Â£89 is B&B double occupancy 
and please mention the TTOC when booking.

Mark has been immensely busy of late but lets get going ...............

See ya there


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

davidg said:


> It has been confirmed that the AGM will be held at http://www.peterboroughmarriott.co.uk
> 
> The room rates are:
> Â£69 is room only
> ...


Was that post made in a Scottish accent ? :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I'll be joining your cruise if I may


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > It has been confirmed that the AGM will be held at http://www.peterboroughmarriott.co.uk
> ...


I've got a strange feeling of Dave-ja-vu ...... or is that Hev-ja-vu? :roll:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

John-H said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > davidg said:
> ...


I should have put a wee copyright sign at the bottom :wink:

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hev said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Hev said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


Would it be visible with trousers?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

John-H said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > John-H said:
> ...


Is that the celtic spelling :wink:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


I corrected it for you  - where are the proof readers when I need them :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > John-H said:
> ...


Building houses :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

John-H said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > John-H said:
> ...


I told you messing with Hevs clothing would lead to bother :roll: :roll: :wink:


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Is there anyone planning on driving down from the North West early on the Sunday morning and fancies going down in convoy?


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Mark Davies said:


> Is there anyone planning on driving down from the North West early on the Sunday morning and fancies going down in convoy?


I guess that depends on whether you will be carrying a radar gun!!

Matt


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Matt B said:


> I guess that depends on whether you will be carrying a radar gun!!


Wrong kind of gun! I wouldn't have a clue what to do with one - and certainly not on my day off.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Mark Davies said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > I guess that depends on whether you will be carrying a radar gun!!
> ...


 

Going down Sunday morning. I'm not driving though as I'm going in my mates TT. 
No idea how long it will take to get there so dunno how early to set off......its my first time


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Sorry, I'm going on Saturday to be at the AGM and the *FUN* on Saturday night


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> Sorry, I'm going on Saturday to be at the AGM and the *FUN* on Saturday night


Ok !!
Back from holiday :? :? :roll:

Route M6 , J19 , A14 ,,, i think ,,,,, so anyone wants to meet up on the way down ???? let me know

Dani ,,, where do you want us to meet you ?? will text or call when we set off from here


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, I'm going on Saturday to be at the AGM and the *FUN* on Saturday night
> ...


Hi David,
good choice of route :wink: Only I would say:
M6/*M1 M1*/J19 onto A14

Can we meet at the Sandbach services on the M6, please? That's between junctions 17 and 16.
I will need about 45 minutes to get there


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


OK !
Will text as soon as they arrive [12:00/ 12:30 ] , then brew so [1:30 ish leave] sandbach no probs ,,,,,,,,,

We will follow you 8) 8) ,,, from sandbach as you know the way


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> OK !
> Will text as soon as they arrive [12:00/ 12:30 ] , then brew so [1:30 ish leave] sandbach no probs ,,,,,,,,,
> 
> We will follow you 8) 8) ,,, from sandbach as you know the way


Fine! I always know the way :wink: :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Mark Davies said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > I guess that depends on whether you will be carrying a radar gun!!
> ...


Now come on officer you know you NEVER have a day off :roll: never known a policemen who was one 24/7 yet but theres always a first I guess. :wink:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Les ,,,, are you coming with us ???


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Sorry Dave I can't make it as I am at a wedding, [smiley=bigcry.gif] not my own I hasten to add.
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] 


davidg said:


> Les ,,,, are you coming with us ???


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Last call for any more peeps   

M6 South j26 ,then stop at sandbach services ....................


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> Last call for any more peeps
> 
> M6 South j26 ,then stop at sandbach services ....................


I hope we won't get washed away!!!!!!!!! There is a raging thunderstorm out there 

Oh, and remember my birthday cake: 59 today (Saturday)


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> Oh, and remember my birthday cake: 59 today (Saturday)


 :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-*


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, and remember my birthday cake: 59 today (Saturday)
> ...


Thanks David :-* :-* :-*

And my apologies for opting out of the cruise but being 1 year off an OAP requires certain family duties to be fulfilled :roll:

I will see all of you at the hotel tonight xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

